# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  APPEL À TÉMOINS ET PÉTITION POUR GRISOU, MINET TUÉ À L'ARBALETTE (79)

## The lovecats

Voilà comment a été retrouvé Grisou !!! 

Une flèche d'arbalette dans la boite crânienne ... Minet n'a pu être sauvé, les dégâts étant trop importants ...

L'acte dont minet a été victime s'est passé entre le samedi 8 et le dimanche 9 février 2014 à Melle (79) dans le quartier du Champs Percé. 

Un appel à témoins est lancé afin de retrouver le coupable de cet acte. 

À qui appartient cette arbalète ? 
Qui a vu ? Qui a entendu ? 

Message de son maître : 
" Si vous avez vu, entendu une personne ayant cette arme, je vous serais reconnaissant de m'en faire part , ce chat était le notre et je promets de retrouver celui qui lui a fait ça. "

Une plainte a été déposée ...


Articles parus dans la Nouvelle République : 
http://www.lanouvellerepublique.fr/D...-chats-1796733

http://www.lanouvellerepublique.fr/T...cureur-1798025


Une page fb a été créée " Pour Grisou " : 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pour-...462?ref=stream


Pétition à signer et à diffuser un maximum 
https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...eurs_des_faits

----------


## Emma38

Il doit sûrement y avoir un club de tir à l'arbalète aux alentours...

----------


## France34

Pétition signée; j'espère que l'assassin des 2 minous sera retrouvé et sévèrement puni ! ::

----------


## JUMECA

+ 2 signatures !
pauvre minou, j'espère que le ou les coupables seront vraiment punis  ::

----------


## jujulilas

:: 
Signé

----------


## Alzira

Signée

----------


## baboune51

faut mettre ce malade hors d'état de nuire ... à défaut de lui en foutre une de flèche dans la .......

----------


## le gall

Pétition signée. 
La débilité humaine n'a plus de limites  ::

----------


## petitvelu

::

----------


## Anaïs

ce post sera partagé sur FB ce soir à 21h15.

----------


## Darlow

Signé et diffusé

----------


## Khimarion

Signé...

----------


## Vittelius

signé et diffusé

----------


## bouletosse

Signée

----------


## Katt

Il faut arrêter de toute urgence cette mode de faire souffrir les animaux ! Tant qu'il n'y aura pas de VRAIS sanctions, pour ces VRAIS crimes, rien ne changera ! Moi je les metterais sur la chaise éléctriques ces gens là ! Ca me rend folle de voir de pareil chose resté impunie ! Ca aurais était l'un de mes animaux, je peux vous dire que je ne passerais meme pas par la loi pour venger mon petit amour ! Enfin bref, je suis de tout coeur avec ses propriétaire, j'espère qu'ils retrouverons celui qui à fait ca, et qu'il subira une GROSSE peine ! Bon courage à vous

----------


## Samsoudi

signée , j en reste sans voix !!!

----------


## Origan

Signée : pauvre minet  :Frown:

----------


## mamynou8

signé,
y'en a vraiment marre, c'est presque tous les jours qu'on massacre nos animaux,
quand est ce qu'on nous écouteras et que les tribunaux feront leur boulot ????????????????????
Nanou

----------


## domi

Signée !

----------


## The lovecats

Merci de signer la pétition 
https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...eurs_des_faits

Mais aussi de diffuser partout où vous le pouvez car un appel à témoins est lancé pour retrouver l'auteur de cet acte lâche envers Grisou.

Il y a bien quelqu'un qui a vu quelque chose, entendu etc ...

----------


## selwinou

Quelqu'un sait si il y a des témoins et où en est cette affaire ?

----------


## The lovecats

Enquête de la gendarmerie en cours ... Pas plus d'infos. 

Le 9 Mars son maître a laissé ce message sur fb : 
" déjà 1 mois aujourd'hui que tu nous a quitté à causse d'un lache certainement dérangé je ne t'oublis pas mon petit chat tu me manque je t'aime et saches que d'ici bàs je et nous continuons le combat pour toi je t'aime mon petit chat " 

Il faut continuer de signer la pétition, et partager l'appel à témoins ...

----------


## lorence

Pétition signée et partagée sur Facebook et twitter

----------


## France34

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si l'enquête avance au sujet du pauvre GRISOU ?

----------


## Giemma

pétition signée!!!

----------

